# Warsaw Caves, Ontario



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

When I was a teen I rode my horse all over this crazy landscape.  Of course back then I accepted the official explanation.....

"The *caves* were formed thousands of years ago at the end of the last ice age by the rushing melt of waters of a glacier that covered Ontario. The glacier dragged slabs of stone across the area fashioning the *caves*, along with the kettles, which are deep bowl-shaped hollows, on the park's hiking trail "

"The limestone layers are a result of glacial melting at the end of the last ice age, about 12,000 years ago. Fast flowing water has worn passages and kettles in the soft limestone, but once the ice was gone the flow lessened, and the ground gradually rose when relieved of the weight of the ice. Because of this the upper caves are no longer submerged." Warsaw Caves - Wikipedia

I took a quick tour this summer and I didn't see anything that looked even close to that explanation.....see for yourself:
I didn't even get over to see the large 'kettles'.


​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-27 11:33:36Reaction Score: 0


Similar "kettle" holes in boulders exist in Europe, too.
The standard explanation, AFAIK, is mesolithic ritual/sacrificial site.

These holes are relatively easy to make, even with standard acknowledged stone-age technology.
Just use some fine sand/grit, and rotate a wooden pole or pipe, as you would to to make fire by a wood stick.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-11-27 15:03:24Reaction Score: 6




codis said:


> Similar "kettle" holes in boulders exist in Europe, too.
> The standard explanation, AFAIK, is mesolithic ritual/sacrificial site.
> 
> These holes are relatively easy to make, even with standard acknowledged stone-age technology.
> Just use some fine sand/grit, and rotate a wooden pole or pipe, as you would to to make fire by a wood stick.


So, are you saying you believe that stone-age people made these holes? I can't tell if you are just reporting on what the official narrative is or if you are a believer in it.

Because what I see are collapsed/submerged buildings. And those holes once held the ends of metal that have since rusted away leaving no evidence but an imprint.
Something similar to this:
 

Often times, perfect holes or squares like this are imprints of oxydized rebar, pipe, etc. Sometimes, we can find evidence of this in the rust color around the hole that the surrounding area, which I believe was once concrete. Similar to this:
The rust seeping through the stairs is the oxydization of rebar. And there's also rust around the top right hole.

We're told that stone age tech can achieve this, but why? Why would they expend energy doing this?

What is the purpose of carving stairs in a rock in the middle of nowhere?
These stairs once belonged to a building that met with catastrophe.

Often times, due to the stairs placement and reinforcement, stairs are the only part of the building that remains. These miraculous stairs from the World Trade Center saved lives (allegedly).

I can't tell much difference.

Anyway, like I stated above, I am unsure what your stance is.

(Shout out to Wiseup)


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-28 06:11:36Reaction Score: 0




Searching said:


> So, are you saying you believe that stone-age people made these holes? I can't tell if you are just reporting on what the official narrative is or if you are a believer in it.


Not exactly. But I have seen a demonstration in a "stone age" museum village, and this technique is surprisingly simple. No _deus ex machina_ required.
I am sure they are man-made, but don't speculate about the purpose.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-11-30 10:38:32Reaction Score: 1


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: hendyDate: 2019-11-30 15:57:52Reaction Score: 2


Not natural formations - man-made for sure. This is near me.


---
Nearby are also the petroglyphs in Peterborough, Ontario, Canada (about 1.5hrs east of Toronto), which are said to be aboriginal but look very familiar to those that are well versed in cave paintings around the world. That website linked (Bradshaw Foundation) is an excellent resource, BTW. Probably _the source_ for anyone looking for cave painting data (their hypothesis on who/what made them be damned)

Photography is forbidden at the location (said to be at the request of the local tribe) but there are photos available if you look on Google images. I don't want to be labelled a racist for saying these aren't aboriginal but these styles of painting/carvings are seen across the pond, too.

Peterborough Petroglyphs Could Offer Evidence Ancient Celts Visited Canada 2,000 Years Ago


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-11-30 20:15:45Reaction Score: 2


_@hendy_, Amazing isn't it.  This is probably from the great flood era.  

Since you're in the area have you noticed the sheer number of churches in all our little towns?  Heck there are 2 in Bailieboro population 50.....I just cant get over the number of churches per capita....makes me think they were not originally intended to be god's house unless god is the electric company.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: hendyDate: 2019-11-30 20:19:30Reaction Score: 1


I have noticed the exact same thing in Bailieboro. I've stopped, slowed down and stared at them. One is an antique shop that I've been in before.

Same thing in Peterborough.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-30 20:59:55Reaction Score: 1


wow and just no context for the builders,  but there is this.  megalithic remains no artifacts ,what are we looking at?? Clearly Im asking the wrong questions , what is the right question??


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-12-03 11:34:40Reaction Score: 0


From above....

In the area also as mentioned the petroglyphs :
The Mystery of the Peterborough Petroglyphs

And Serpent mounds:
Serpent Mounds Park - Hiawatha First Nation


----------

